# Need a good Med for Red eared slider FUNGUS!!!!



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

My little guy has a skin fungus and I give him turtle bath every five days. He cant shake it. Just keeps coming back. Anyone have any remedies to get rid of this shibby fungus??? Help please!! Thanks!


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

uhh acutally, my firend had a turtle with fungus on his neck, he went to petsmart and got this little green container called vitashell, and its liek conditioner for shells and skin and it seems to be working really well


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah I would recommend getting some kind of treatmeant like what mrodge said about.


----------

